# Pre-built brand name PC's vs Build your own



## ian

Well my first 486 clone pre-built non brand name pc was a real shocker. So I later switched to buying brand names like IBM and HP. Well they were more reliable and in my opinion a lot better quality, although a lot of people say they use crappy components. And upgrading them, well in the case of the IBM, I found it impossible to do a simple task like add a second hard drive.
I built my latest computer with the help of my cousin. Contained mostly cheap base components, but it works very well, with the exception of one blown power supply.


----------



## zkiller

well, personally, i am not big on the first tier companys such as HP/Compaq and IBM. i find them to be completely overpriced.

the only company in my good graces at this point is dell. good service and good quality systems.

but as far as desktops and servers go, i build all of my own systems. it's usually cheaper and i know what i have and can upgrade as need without voiding any warranties. most parts when bought seperately come with a warranty as is anyways.


----------



## ian

Dell comes highly recommended by a few people I work with who are not really very computer literate. They say they have excellent support. I use a dell at work, but it is one of those base grade models, stupid thing didnt even come with a cd burner.


----------



## zkiller

i have learned to never jugde a computer brand by what i see at a workplace.


----------



## [tab]

I always have enough parts laying around that building a new computer works out way cheaper than buying a full system.


----------



## zkiller

same here. every system i built is a combination of a couple of new parts and a lot of parts that i have flying around somewhere.


----------



## ian

my latest computer has the floppy drive out of my beloved 486


----------



## zkiller

sweet!  i don't have a floppy drive in my current setup. i want to try to get all black drives for it, being that the case is black as well. i am not really into case modding or any of that stuff, but i figured since it is sitting on top of my desk at plain view i should at least make it look good. i really don't like the black/white theme it has right now.


----------



## Christopher

I've got a Dell, I guess it does the job... But I'd much rather build my own. The only reason I've got my Dell is 'cuz I got it for free (Dad's "work computer' ). Though just about every component inside has been replaced with better parts.


----------



## zkiller

hey, can't beat free stuff. that's what made my last system so great despite it crashing so often. it was FREE!


----------



## Christopher

Free makes the crashes alright eh?


----------



## zkiller

not alright, but tolerable. besides, it was a problem that i could and eventually did fix.


----------



## cptnwinky

I have never and will never buy a prebuilt pc, except from a couple trusted sources. I always build my own from parts I buy seperately. Researching product compatibility and well choosing higher quality parts will ensure crash free running.

Just before I moved I had over 10 computers in my house. I had to throw them all away except for the best one which I gave to my brother in-law (they needed it) and another that I gave to a member of my church. I miss having all those computers but I had to throw away everything that could not fit into one suitcase. Hopefully in a few years I will be back to having a computer for every purpose. My web server, email server, ftp server, dns server etc. I miss it.


----------



## ian

> hey, can't beat free stuff.


No, you cant, I can buy stuff, but it is sooooo much better getting free stuff.


----------



## ian

cptnwinky, how come you had to get rid of all your computers?


----------



## cptnwinky

> I miss having all those computers but I had to throw away everything that could not fit into one suitcase.


 I lost almost everything in the move. We got behind in rent and couldnt catch up so we had very little time to find some place to live and get out.


----------



## zkiller

that sucks!


----------



## Aleksey

I agree with the part about brand name computers beign overpriced, but so are good american/european (the hardware produced in china/taiwan, those countire, does only about 1/4 of what it says in the ads). However, in some cases, like Compaq, the hardware they sell is about as cheap as it gets - on average about $900, for a ocmplete PC, with a monitor. I think that that's not such a bad haul.


----------



## zkiller

a few years ago a friend of mine bought a $3000 dollar compaq and had nothing but problems with it. hardware problems that is. compaq's on-site technical service was a his house a few times and they eventually just decided to refund him his money. everyone i know that has bought a compaq had problems with it. they are just low quality pc's in my opinion.


----------



## Aleksey

I own a compaq, and I odnt' have any problems with it at all. However, I know one certain thing about it - compaqs work best with AMD processors. I had a k6 3d before, and have a thunderbird now. The only thing you got to do is upgrade it's ram to at least 512 mb. (I have 630MB. Don't ask.) It's productivity is better than an equvalent intel-based computer.

EDIT: However, I got to add, that if you want a true high quality comp, then you have to build it yourself, which can be expensive. If you're gonna start with a pre-built model of ANY company, it will already be a low-grade comp. IT really dpends how much things do you order with it (extra RAM, HD's, cards, etc....).


----------



## [tab]

Cool sig Aleksey


----------



## ian

yep, I thought it was a cool sig too.


----------



## AainaalyaA

my preferred brand would have been the ibm netvista... i absolutely love the shape and the speed.. prior that it was one of the first at machine - nec which was o-kay.. too costly when it came to getting the RAM and everything else.. I gave it up after a while.. it refused to work when I switched it on.. so gave it away gleefully, only to find later that the person who got it got it working... {as crazy as I am, he said I forgot to plug in the thing -- yeah right!}

anyways, now am using a fujitsu-siemens, and its pretty cool.. its up 20/24 and needs rebooting when it slacks like when I need to go to the ladies.. otherwise its pretty neat.. i think I'll give it away too.. i need a lifebook.. or maybe a powerbook.. i don't want to have to be immobile in a mobile world

as to building one's own.. i used to do that when I was in the IT biz.. for people who'd order their machines. I'd come with the cheapest config, and get it done all with my two hands.. it was fun while it lasted... even had the sticker on the casing commissioned.. you wouldn't guess the name of the system 

and yes, i think its a pretty cool sig too


----------



## The Hitman

*PC's vs Selfbuilt*

Here is my 2 cents: 

If you have the knowledge to build your own, do it. No matter what is on the market, you should to be able to replicate it, cheaper; unless it is a trade secret of course.

If you do not completely understand the mechanics of a computer, then I'd purchase a Dell (casual user) or an Alienware machine (high-end gamer). Avoid current eMachines, I say "current" because Gateway recently bid on eMachine, and there is no telling what they may produce.


----------



## Rick G

Hey, all:
I 've been building my own computers for a while now and find that some shopping at newegg.com and xocide.com gets me a copmplete gaming system for about half what the store brands run.  The best part is that I use MSI mobo's and slower cpu's then overclock to get what I waht and 100% bullit proof.  The down side is no tech supp[ort (don't need it) and must have good basic knowledge of computers especially when it comes to setting up the bios.  I like the MSI because their manual for the mobos really are good when it comes to explaining the bios and settings.
The system in my sog cost me a tad over $600 plus monitor.

BUILD,  BUILD, BUILD AMD or Intel OK, AMD a bit cheaper!


----------



## Rico

*unless*

unless you buy like a Raven or a VooDoo F-Class you can really find 'decent' premade comps. Dell is a whore for upgrading I wouldn't buy their stuff . Anyway those 2 above comps are like $4000+ and they pack it with the best stuff you can buy vcard, processors, mb, ram. And i find it funny how none of them have AMD processors.


----------



## Rico

*haha*



			
				ian said:
			
		

> No, you cant, I can buy stuff, but it is sooooo much better getting free stuff.


of course it is. wouldnt it be 'nice' to just have all the best stuff appear right infront of you? POOF* all of teh sh1t of the best stufff.


----------



## nonothing

would anyone know how to make a game console that works on the tv


----------



## littlethug_69

hehe lol buy a xbox


----------



## nomav6

I'm all about building my own, even if it does end up being a POS at least its your POS lol, as for the game console are you talking about building a mini pc that you can run into your TV that's loaded down with games and emulators? if so in theory you should be able to install the OS and edit the boot up screen to display the name of your console and have a program that set to autorun when booting up, never really tried anything along those lines but I'm sure with enough reading and time that you would be able to come up with some creative and useful ideas, if you do get the console going please hit me up with an email (dyc67@hotmail.com) explaining how it works, and some pics would be nice.


----------



## Dr Studly

The Hitman said:
			
		

> Here is my 2 cents:
> 
> If you have the knowledge to build your own, do it. No matter what is on the market, you should to be able to replicate it, cheaper; unless it is a trade secret of course.
> 
> If you do not completely understand the mechanics of a computer, then I'd purchase a Dell (casual user) or an Alienware machine (high-end gamer). Avoid current eMachines, I say "current" because Gateway recently bid on eMachine, and there is no telling what they may produce.


yea...

lol! i love old threads...


----------



## 34erd

WTF dude?



> LOL! i love old threads...


Yeah... your trashing the forum and filling it with clutter.  How did this contribute anything usefull?


----------



## fade2green514

when i started building computers my dad had been running a pentium 4 2.4ghz with 512mb of ddr266 ram. basically, he got his built with a 12x dvd burner from a company called "XI computer corporation."
his P4 ran at 2.4ghz and was 90C idle. it was poorly put together, and there was only one case fan, temperatures were just sky high.
not to mention, they sold him some blank dvds with the computer that DID NOT WORK!
all of this costed him $2300... and it wasnt even the newest stuff at the time!!!
it was a nice upgrade from a pentium II 350mhz though. lol..
later, the overheating took effect. it stopped rebooting for him, which is when he finally asked for my help. he wanted something cheap that would last him a long time.
this is when i replaced his old pentium 4 with an athlon 64 2800+ socket 754 1.8ghz. runs nice and cool at 35C


----------



## Thug541

I am a fan of prebuilt actually.  I hate hate HATE trouble shooting.  I recently purchased a new Sony Vaio (been a vaio fan for the last 5 or so years).  Main feature I like is it's liquid cooling which keeps everythign nice and quite.  Only thing I see me replacing is the video card, and in the future maybe anoter stick of 1 gig ram.


----------

